# Need help getting mats out of fur



## maltandpugs (Jan 1, 2007)

Is there a tool I can use to get mats out of Leo's fur? I help my mom take care of Leo (she lives upstairs) and is 80 years old. I brought him downstairs today to see the pugs while she is away visiting relatives and I am sooo mad!!! I took him to the groomer 2 weeks ago and told my mom that she needs to comb him with a pin comb (thats what the groomer said to use) everyday and as soon as she takes his sweaters off. She told me she has been combing him and it's obvious she has not been doing it. He is full of mats!!! I don't want to have to have him shaved, he had to get shaved when we first got him , the first owners did not take care of his coat at all. His coat is finally growing and two weeks ago when we got home from the groomer he looked great. So I tried combing him with the pin comb little bits at a time and when I come across a mat I stop and try to work it apart with my fingers... He keeps trying to bite me though! I don't know what to do!! so I thought maybe there was a different tool that might help cut thru ot break up the mats...


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a de-matting comb that I use on Bucky and Sadie. I spray a de-tangler on the mat and then keep working at it with the comb. I have to tell you, she truly may have been combing him, like she said. Mine will get up to 10 or 12 mats in a single day. They get combed every day and within hrs. are matted again...


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm having a feeling of de je vouz thinking I've read this post before. Odd. Oh well.


> She told me she has been combing him and it's obvious she has not been doing it. He is full of mats!!![/B]


Matts can occur pretty darn quickly, especially from wearing sweaters, coats, etc. (whicih they need if they are out in terrible cold). I've had some seriously matted Malt's here after just one afternoon out and about. And heaven forbid I don't go to work on them immediately. Over night, the matts get plastered to the skin. So, don't be too hard on your Mom.

Get a cup full of treats (whatever he loves best, small bits of something easy to taste, not biscuits that take time to break up and chew) and go slowly with a comb, combing through the matt, and offering treats for not biting, not struggling. Take one small section in your hand at a time, use a good steel antistatic comb, and comb just the ends of the matt, breaking it up a little at a time, working up towards where it meets the body. Break the matt by placing the comb so that the tip of it is used, not the teeth, and gently work down through the matt. If something is really tightly matted, scissor it out. Don't make the dog suffer. Try to keep the experience pleasant and not gruesome by working on matts that are just impossible.


----------



## maltandpugs (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks, I looked at some De-mating combs online that I am going to order. I ordered a grooming table and some shampoo and conditioner last week. I don't mind taking the time to work at getting his coat in better shape but the little brat shows his teeth and keeps trying to bite me. lol! I know it's not his fault, his stupid first owners should have trained him to sit and be groomed and not bite. Hope I will be able to get him used to it... It's so hard when you didn't have the dog since puppyhood... I have to go to petsmart anyway tonight, I will see if they have any de-mating combs, if not I will order some online. You can tell Leo spent alot of time alone as he was growing up by the way he thinks he is in charge, he really needs training, I will have to work with him...

Oh yes, What kind of detangler do I get? Is there one for dogs? or do I use the kind for humans like "no more tangles"?


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Thanks, I looked at some De-mating combs online that I am going to order. I ordered a grooming table and some shampoo and conditioner last week. I don't mind taking the time to work at getting his coat in better shape but the little brat shows his teeth and keeps trying to bite me. lol! I know it's not his fault, his stupid first owners should have trained him to sit and be groomed and not bite. Hope I will be able to get him used to it... It's so hard when you didn't have the dog since puppyhood... I have to go to petsmart anyway tonight, I will see if they have any de-mating combs, if not I will order some online. You can tell Leo spent alot of time alone as he was growing up by the way he thinks he is in charge, he really needs training, I will have to work with him...
> 
> Oh yes, What kind of detangler do I get? Is there one for dogs? or do I use the kind for humans like "no more tangles"?[/B]



I got one especially for dogs at PetSmart, but I have discovered that "human" ones are just as effective and less than 1/2 the price...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

you can also try with a small soft slicker brush. You can use human detangler. It won't hurt him. Spray the matt with the detangler, brush with the slicker brush and then try to comb through.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

if you're really serious about the whole grooming thing and don't mind spending a little bit of money, get the 'right' stuff the first time around. I have a drawer full of Petsmart brushes and combs that I will never ever use again.

Pin brushes are great, makes sure you avoid the ones with round balls on the end. This is a good one to 'try' without committing to the bigger buck brands. It's for humans and it's a nice size.

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...iProductID=1113 

This is a good 'all purpose' comb and one I probably use the most
http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...D&ProdID=48

I have this one that I sometimes use as a face comb also (the handle is great for making parts and using it to pick apart the mats) 

If you have a beauty supply store by you though, you can go and buy a rat tail comb for a LOT cheaper. 

Human leave-in conditioners can sometimes work better than stuff for dogs! I've used Biolage, Thermasilk, Pantene, and a few other human brands. The amount of stuff I have for my dogs is amazing. WAYYYY more stuff for them than for me! 

Has anyone used that huge dematting comb from #1 All Systems? I have it and have never used it. I keep forgetting I have it sitting there, LOL!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I swear by VO5 conditioner for snoop. I use the Deep Nourishing one. It is fantastic!! I use that along side the VO5 detangling spray which I spray on him after his bath when I am brushing him out and blow drying him. Not only does it protect his hair from the heat of the hairdryer it is great for dematting. I use to have to brush snoop at least twice aday and since using those two products I only do it about 3 times aweek!!!
I would never switch to anything else!! And it smells great!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

When I was on vacation in November, I didn't really teach the pet sitter how to comb Wilson- so she was just brushing him, and not getting all the way to the skin. By the time I got home he was a matted mess! This is probably what is happening with your mom. 

Brushing alone doesn't work on Wilson. I use a comb first- to get all the way to the skin. I comb him going in the opposite direction of the hair- to make sure I am getting all the mats and knots out, then I brush all the hair- going in the direction of the hair- this makes him nice and fluffly.

Wilson rarely wears a sweater in the house, because it makes him mat. If he gets a bad mat, I spray the mat with Pantene leave in conditioner and squish it around with my fingers, then I sort of pull it apart. Once I have as much out as possible I use a seam ripper (like you use for sewing), if that doesn't work, I just cut it out.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Is there a tool I can use to get mats out of Leo's fur? I help my mom take care of Leo (she lives upstairs) and is 80 years old. I brought him downstairs today to see the pugs while she is away visiting relatives and I am sooo mad!!! I took him to the groomer 2 weeks ago and told my mom that she needs to comb him with a pin comb (thats what the groomer said to use) everyday and as soon as she takes his sweaters off. She told me she has been combing him and it's obvious she has not been doing it. He is full of mats!!! I don't want to have to have him shaved, he had to get shaved when we first got him , the first owners did not take care of his coat at all. His coat is finally growing and two weeks ago when we got home from the groomer he looked great. So I tried combing him with the pin comb little bits at a time and when I come across a mat I stop and try to work it apart with my fingers... He keeps trying to bite me though! I don't know what to do!! so I thought maybe there was a different tool that might help cut thru ot break up the mats...[/B]



He may have been brushed or combed roughly by the groomer and he is very upset and wants you to quit of coarse







, what ever you do be gentle, what you can do is place a little cornstarch on the mat, then with your fingers on your left hand pull gently to the left, then straight down with your right hand fingers, then with the right hand pull gently to the right, then down again, then with the left hand fingers again pull to the left, this is like out fashioned macrame but you are doing a reverse with your fingers gently undoing the mat.
You then can slowly and gently use a pin brush to loosen this further. Remember take all day and give him rest if needed








, once all the mats are out you can then wash and condition his coat and just remember brush brush brush daily, I do a daily using what is called The Stuff...this works well for me.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Is there a tool I can use to get mats out of Leo's fur?[/B]


Lexi's coat mats horribly, even with once or twice a day brushing.









My groomer recommended that I get a Les Poochs brush to work on those mats. I did buy one and it does work pretty well on those stubborn mats. I've only been using it to de-mat and continue to use my #1 All Systems brush & CC buttercomb for normal daily brushing.
Here's the website: Les Poochs


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> if you're really serious about the whole grooming thing and don't mind spending a little bit of money, get the 'right' stuff the first time around. I have a drawer full of Petsmart brushes and combs that I will never ever use again.
> 
> Pin brushes are great, makes sure you avoid the ones with round balls on the end. This is a good one to 'try' without committing to the bigger buck brands. It's for humans and it's a nice size.
> 
> ...


what ever your using IT WORKS your babies are beautiful











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=322313
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have this brush and it does work pretty well


----------



## Princess_Satiné_95 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am having a great deal of problems with my furbaby, Satiné. I am constantly have to try and comb all of these mats out of her hair! I feel like a terrible mommy because she doesn't look so pretty all of the time. Another problem I have is that she just does not let me comb her, clip her toenails, or anything in that matter. I try to calm her down by talking to her softly and rubbing her, but she just pulls away and hides. I wish I knew a better way to help take care of her because I would hate to shave her.


----------

